# Printer for Sublitocotton



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've discovered the sublitocotton paper and it works wonderful for my shirts. Problem is I have a WF 7110 with a dye sub cobra cis ink system. This printer was ok for startup, but now that I want to use a paper where the ink won't dry right away, the rollers in the printer smear the wet ink.

Does anyone have experience with this process and a printer that they could recommend that wouldn't smear the ink? Definitely willing to make a bigger investment than what I spent on the WF7110.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use it through a Ricoh 34110dn and never have any smears


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lenie2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've discovered the sublitocotton paper and it works wonderful for my shirts. Problem is I have a WF 7110 with a dye sub cobra cis ink system. This printer was ok for startup, but now that I want to use a paper where the ink won't dry right away, the rollers in the printer smear the wet ink.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this process and a printer that they could recommend that wouldn't smear the ink? Definitely willing to make a bigger investment than what I spent on the WF7110.


Turn off "high speed printing" in the Epson driver.

Set the paper type to "Plain Paper/Bright white paper" as the other settings may lay down too much ink, especially matte and photo paper settings.

Set the resolution as high as possible, this will force a slower printing allowing the ink to dry more easily before it hits the paper rollers where the smearing occurs.

Clean the printer first before you do this, otherwise you fix the problem but it doesn't appear to be fixed since you still have ink junk in the paper path.


----------



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks! I'll give that a try. I know that I had high speed turned off before, but I'll double check the paper type to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lenie2013 said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a try. I know that I had high speed turned off before, but I'll double check the paper type to see if that makes a difference.


You might also try the rear feeder, it will give a straight paper path.


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

sublitocotton paper not is not going to work with epson printers. You need ricoh


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

learner said:


> sublitocotton paper not is not going to work with epson printers. You need ricoh


How did you come to that conclusion? I have printed nearly everything on Epson printers. Many models can even print on canvas and very heavy sheet stock.

The WF models tend to have issues with smearing if the settings are not correct.


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

I used that paper with my epson 7510 without success then I was told this paper works best with Ricoh because ricoh does not have pinch roller. I bought Ricoh sg3310 and I use this paper. I used to waste a lot of papers with Epson.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

learner said:


> I used that paper with my epson 7510 without success then I was told this paper works best with Ricoh because ricoh does not have pinch roller. I bought Ricoh sg3310 and I use this paper. I used to waste a lot of papers with Epson.


The "WF" models don't handle some papers well, however many Epsons that are not designed as office printers handle media very well.

You stated "sublitocotton paper not is not going to work with *epson* printers". 

You're _painting with a very broad brush_ stating "Epson printers". The Epson models designed for photography and art papers handle most any paper. I have had several, including those that can print direct on thick canvas.


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

Sublitocotton paper did not work well with my epson 1430 and 7610 however it works better with ricoh than Epson. why don't you call the company and ask them which printer they recommend?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

learner said:


> Sublitocotton paper did not work well with my epson 1430 and 7610 however it works better with ricoh than Epson. why don't you call the company and ask them which printer they recommend?


I see now that this is a 2 step process requiring the inks to stay wet long enough to deposit that powder crap.

It is my opinion that sublimating on cotton is a _fools errand_ anyway since I can do the same with pigment inkjet transfers and all my sub $200 Epsons (past and present) print nicely on those transfers and give excellent results. Once you sublimate onto a sheet of paper that get adhered to the shirt (like a traditional inkjet paper with hand and background) you've lost any advantage sublimating anyway. 

Too many hoops to jump thru, too much much cost.

JPSS (or a similar paper) and pigment inks are the wisest choice for light color 50/50 or 100% cotton shirts, hands down.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lenie2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've discovered the sublitocotton paper and it works wonderful for my shirts. Problem is I have a WF 7110 with a dye sub cobra cis ink system. This printer was ok for startup, but now that I want to use a paper where the ink won't dry right away, the rollers in the printer smear the wet ink.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this process and a printer that they could recommend that wouldn't smear the ink? Definitely willing to make a bigger investment than what I spent on the WF7110.


See my other post above, after seeing how that paper is designed now this is down right silly, use JPSS and pigment inks, save your money and buy a $200 Epson tabloid and inexpensive pigment inks.

There are years of successful printing using JPSS (or similar paper) and hundreds of posts here to support what I am saying.

Then use your existing printer for real sublimation.


----------



## GYPub (May 5, 2017)

I use the SublitoCotton Transfer Paper from https://www.transferpaperexperts.com/, printing on a Sawgrass SG400. Works decently. Ive only used cotton shirts so far but I wonder if the quality would be even better with a polycotton blend? Any one with experience?


----------



## Gouna (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello,
Do you have any other feedback with Subli-light paper and Epson printers?
I wonder if the Epson ET-14000 would be compatible with paper ...
Thank you!


----------



## Daninho79 (Feb 3, 2020)

GYPub said:


> I use the SublitoCotton Transfer Paper from https://www.transferpaperexperts.com/, printing on a Sawgrass SG400. Works decently. Ive only used cotton shirts so far but I wonder if the quality would be even better with a polycotton blend? Any one with experience?


Lol, why on earth use a Polyamid powder when you can directly subliamte into Poly Cotton blend?


----------



## Daninho79 (Feb 3, 2020)

Gouna said:


> Hello,
> Do you have any other feedback with Subli-light paper and Epson printers?
> I wonder if the Epson ET-14000 would be compatible with paper ...
> Thank you!


I have the ET2720 and the ET14000 and both failed with Forever light no cut subliamtion paper or the infamous Polyamid poweder method on silicon paper. The reason is simple. The rollers on those printer will smear your image during printing and the advice that you can use the right settings is just wrong because the ink will never dry during printing, it should stay fresh, that the polyamid powder can stick to it at the end. The Forever no cut light sub paper is similar, you need a good amount of ink on that paper to activate the coating. Even with standard paper settiings which will give the least amount if ink the rollers will smear the image a bit, sometimes its not as visible. Maybe you can remove the tiny white rollers right where the paper comes out of the printer.


----------

